# colocación de adoquines en trabajuntas



## triskelia

_ colocación de adoquines en trabajuntas._

_me lo pueden decir en inglés por favor_


----------



## gringo-de-la-mancha

No puedo encontrar nada para esta palabra "trabajuntas."  ¿Puedes explicar más?


----------



## triskelia

_es una forma - dibujo - de colocar pavimentos o ladrillos o azulejos, etc. _


----------



## gringo-de-la-mancha

Okay, gracias.
"Placement of paving stones (pavement) on the plans"
¿Es parte de una oración completa?


----------



## triskelia

_I cheated - as per plans. thanks anyway_


----------



## k-in-sc

Colocadas *a* trabajuntas: colocadas a medias baldosas las juntas


----------



## frida-nc

I think this is "laying in a half-offset pattern."

Cheers.


----------



## k-in-sc

Wow, did you already know that or did you look it up? How did you find it?


----------



## frida-nc

Well, I knew "offset," so I guessed at "half-offset" and found it on sites on laying tile.


----------



## k-in-sc

Good job


----------

